# What is your least favorite in Field ?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

*What is your least favorite shot in Field ?*

Other than the Animal round...which shot or stake do you dislike or dread the most?

Me...I hate the 30 yarder. I dread it and I wish it would go away ! Let's make a rule change and take it out!
I sit here thinking about it and I get uptight.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

50yd field and the 48yd hunter


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

53 WU on Hunter face, and 50 Field face, and whatever the last target is when I'm getting ready to shooting a personal best.:BangHead:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

The last shot at season's end...I'll take any target as long as it's outdoors!!!


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

32 yards fan.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The fans. All of them. 

The 45 yd WU I can tend to get lazy on them. Stroke the 1st two and then get lazy on the last two because the face is huge and end up just flinging arrows up there because I know I'm not going to miss then Oppssss. 

But the fans I hate lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Ditto - 32 fan.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Again 32 fan


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You do realize they are all hard if you think they are? It's the same shot whether it's 2 feet or 200 yards. It's all between your ears, and the rest of it is mental....:wink:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

The 40 yd target at our home course. Just slightly uphill but foot position has my arrows off to the side. Gotta work on that one this year...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

montigre said:


> The last shot at season's end...I'll take any target as long as it's outdoors!!!


*I agree.....the last one for the day ;o( as everyone is a challenge....but I love trying to figure them out.....improve my score and shooting with great friends.....*


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Unclegus said:


> You do realize they are all hard if you think they are? It's the same shot whether it's 2 feet or 200 yards. It's all between your ears, and the rest of it is mental....:wink:



Not talking about hard. Hard and not liking something don't always go together. Shooting that little face on the hunter fans is a pain in the arse, its small and tough. The 32f is as tough as it gets. 

But I hate fans because they are flat out stupid. Hey lets shoot one arrow and then move over a couple feet and shoot again. Most courses don't have the fans spread enough to even bother with.


----------



## caribouhunter30 (Jun 28, 2006)

I agree the 32 yd fan is tough and I really dread the 50 yd on the field course. I will have to work on these 2 this season.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

the walk-ups.

too many opportunities to get you out of your routine. setting the sight, setting your feet and stance, the 'appearance' of it getting easier as you move up.


since my home course is as flat as a pool table, going to other courses i am at a bit of a disadvantage at the angles and cuts. a couple friends of mine have rangefinders with ARC functions and i'm considering one myself.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

65 and the fans. I would rather do the 80 and the 30 all day compaired to those 2.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't dislike any of the targets in general. There are some specific targets at specific courses I don't like but other than that, I like them all.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Like the 18th hole in golf I hate target # 28, once finished with that you are done Last year there was a particular round I was glad to be finished with, didn't know what my deal was that day, but found out my bottom buss cable serving was coming undone. Figured it out on the range the next day trying to get new marks. Installed a new buss cable, checked my numbers and I was back in business. Glad it wasn't me


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Long distance's with a very steep uphill shot, just can't seem to hold steady on them!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

nock tune said:


> Long distance's with a very steep uphill shot, just can't seem to hold steady on them!


David, are there many of them in Florida????


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

This past Saturday. I shot my PB. 541 with a zero. Forgot to set my sight. Theres that idiot 29in behind the riser screwing things up again. Lol


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Monster X said:


> This past Saturday. I shot my PB. 541 with a zero. Forgot to set my sight. Theres that idiot 29in behind the riser screwing things up again. Lol


Don't be so hard on yourself. It's probably just a loose nut behind the release.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolutely the worst!! Even when I clean the 32 yard fan...I still feel like something wasn't right!!!LOL!!!





ccwilder3 said:


> 32 yards fan.


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

The Peeps don't know why I don't like them they seem so easy but burn me every time, upsets me when I shoot a 20 at 80 yard walk up but can't 20 a 11 yard er.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

because you know you have to have four spots or you're one point or more down. The 80, you relax cause you know you can get away with one here without paying a premium penalty, so you worry about missing more than how you shoot the shot on the shortie...


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> David, are there many of them in Florida????


Not here, but you know the clubs I'm refurring too!


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

Unclegus said:


> because you know you have to have four spots or you're one point or more down. The 80, you relax cause you know you can get away with one here without paying a premium penalty, so you worry about missing more than how you shoot the shot on the shortie...


That make sense to me I always say the bow shoots great the but the idiot holding is not so good


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Can some explain to me (newbie) what "fans" and "walkups" are? and any other terms that maybe used in field archery that I may have missed. Thanks!!


----------



## nilrednuas (Feb 9, 2012)

SEC said:


> ! Let's make a rule change and take it out!


Yeah, lets take out all the hard shots to make it easier. Makes sense. I say all rounds should be 10-30 yds on the 65cm face.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

drtnshtr said:


> Can some explain to me (newbie) what "fans" and "walkups" are? and any other terms that maybe used in field archery that I may have missed. Thanks!!


A fan is four shots taken from the same yardage but at different positions. It makes you stop, move and reset for each shot.

A walk up is just that. Your first shot may be from 45, your second from 40 and so on. Again, it makes you reset for each shot.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

drtnshtr said:


> Can some explain to me (newbie) what "fans" and "walkups" are? and any other terms that maybe used in field archery that I may have missed. Thanks!!


There's only so much we can attempt to explain. The rest just has to be experienced. You shouldnt be more than an hour and a half from clinton county. Hit up hdarcher and i'm very sure he'll help show you around.

The very worst and difficult part at 'selling' the game to the club is the bias and unfounded untruths about shooting the known distance stuff. 

In my club's case, we were receptive to adding the 10 target international round but getting people to come out and try it is our biggest hurdle. The clubs that have a strong attendance didnt get it overnight. It was a long and difficult row to hoe.

Try it, experience it and realize that what you've been told isnt what it is.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

rock monkey said:


> There's only so much we can attempt to explain. The rest just has to be experienced. You shouldnt be more than an hour and a half from clinton county. Hit up hdarcher and i'm very sure he'll help show you around.
> 
> The very worst and difficult part at 'selling' the game to the club is the bias and unfounded untruths about shooting the known distance stuff.
> 
> ...


Well I guess we havent really heard anything bad about Field Archery that Im aware of. Its just another archery game that seems to have several ways to be played, which makes it a bit confusing. I have read all the rules (not totally memorized yet) on the NFAA website and Im starting to get the jist of it I think. I read it after I asked most the questions on here so I shortly figured out what a Fan and Walk Up were. Its the different games that can be difficult to remember when it comes to the distances, target face size and so on. Im betting a 10 target international round would be the obvious choice to get us started and give everyone a feel of it. I cant imagine it costing a ton to build 10 of the targets either.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

32 fan for me


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

why is the fan so bad?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Really, none of them for me. I can and have found a means to miss a few shots on ANY and ALL of them...

In fact, back in the early 1990's, there was a particular course that for whatever reason, drove me NUTS! TWICE in the same summer, in tournaments no less, I never shot a single "20" on any of the 28 targets, and my LOWEST score on any one target was...."19"! The only good thing about this was that both times I never once missed on the FIRST shot on any target.
The worst thing...Target #14 and Target #28...were BOTH....BUNNIES! GRRRRRRRRR.Couldn't even muster a "20" on a bunny target! Some of the guys teased me about trying to shoot all "19's" just for the heck of it, haha.

Yes, you are reading it right...532 TWICE...with NO "20's" and NO "18's" either....By the way, they don't give any awards for an "all spare game" like they do in bowling! Also, in AMFS...there also aren't any awards for a 532 either; at least not in that area. I did finally break the hex on the course, however with some scores in the 550's...

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

field14 said:


> ---In fact, back in the early 1990's, there was a particular course that for whatever reason, drove me NUTS! TWICE in the same summer, in tournaments no less, I never shot a single "20" on any of the 28 targets----
> field14 (Tom D.)


I don't believe I would have told that. :wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TNMAN said:


> I don't believe I would have told that. :wink:


Why not? It is the Truth! No "20's" and NO "18's"...and still shot a 532, not once, but twice on the same course. Never missing on the first shot on any target either.

Hey, one thing people need to re-learn is "When you mess up, you fess up" and quit blaming it on everyone and everything else...I DAH MAN...and I owned up to it, hahaha. We had good laughs over it after both events, too. If I recall, I even got a couple of beers over it, too.

Do you know how difficult it is to shoot a 532 without any 20's and no 18's over the course of 28 targets?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

field14 said:


> Why not? It is the Truth! No "20's" and NO "18's"...and still shot a 532, not once, but twice on the same course. Never missing on the first shot on any target either.
> 
> Hey, one thing people need to re-learn is "When you mess up, you fess up" and quit blaming it on everyone and everything else...I DAH MAN...and I owned up to it, hahaha. We had good laughs over it after both events, too. If I recall, I even got a couple of beers over it, too.
> 
> ...



A better question is "do you know how hard it is too shoot an entire round with NO 20s?" Not ONE. You missed four chippies TWICE in the bunnies, 15, 20 and 25 :chortle:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Kade said:


> A better question is "do you know how hard it is too shoot an entire round with NO 20s?" Not ONE. You missed four chippies TWICE in the bunnies, 15, 20 and 25 :chortle:


Dont ya think F14 feels bad enough already? He's had to live with it now for 20 years...lol


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

drtnshtr said:


> Dont ya think F14 feels bad enough already? He's had to live with it now for 20 years...lol


Actually, I don't feel one bit bad about it, I think it is downright FUNNIER THAN H$$L! I'm still laughing about that after all these years.

I wonder how experienced the person talking about "chippies" is with regard to FIELD shooting and how long he has been at it.....

Since My lifetime personal best is 557's...and on the hunter round 557, I missed a 14 yard shot and 2 on the 28-fan and that was all I missed that day, so "missing chip shots" CAN and DOES happen.

Anyone that tells you they have NEVER missed on a BUNNY target, is not speaking the TRUTH...

There are those that haven't missed a BUNNY (and I don't think anyone that has been at field/hunter round shooting for awhile can claim this), and those that are GOING TO MISS on a Bunny...and ALL of us will end up in that 2nd category! Same goes with every other target distance on the unit of 14 targets.

To feel bad about a 532 and all "19's"? Not a chance. Any of you ever bowl and all spare game? If not, then you don't know how neat that is and what an accomplishment it is. My wife, bowled an all spare game on the same night that she got a TRIPLICATE score of 3 successive games of 199!

So, I considered this thing not only funny...but a lesson in NOT letting the misses get to you and shoot a stupid "18" because you are thinking about the "miss" instead of about the shot you can control; that being the one in the bow. Considering I never missed the FIRST SHOT on any target on either of those two rounds....and YES, I did miss the last shot on a couple...but NOT on purpose.

If any of you think it is EASY to shoot ALL 19's when you have a miss...think how many times you've missed TWO shots in a row...because you were thinking about the last one that was out. I obviously didn't miss TWO in a row either...

A lesson in maintaining your cool and NOT allowing two misses in a row, and making the FIRST SHOT COUNT.

Drtnshooter...NO! It was NOT on either of the Lonesome Polecat field courses either, hahahaha. This occurred much later in my archery career. I did, however shoot an all "19" HALF (14 targets) up at Coshocton's old field course right after the target change in 1976! Came back on the 2nd half with a 272 half, for a 538. Once I got my head unlocked.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

field14 said:


> Actually, I don't feel one bit bad about it, I think it is downright FUNNIER THAN H$$L! I'm still laughing about that after all these years.
> 
> I wonder how experienced the person talking about "chippies" is with regard to FIELD shooting and how long he has been at it.....
> 
> ...


Ahhh I wonder if the Coshocton course is the same one where they have the OBA Spring bear? I have shot there a few times.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

drtnshtr said:


> Ahhh I wonder if the Coshocton course is the same one where they have the OBA Spring bear? I have shot there a few times.


No way of knowing. I haven't shot up there since around 1977 or so? I do remember that it was very hilly, and that one of the bunnies was a pretty tough downhill with bad footing, and one of the 30 yarders was really tough uphill with your front foot well above your back foot. Thankfully, most of it was out of the wind, ha.
At least it wasn't flat as a pancake like the one up in Toledo was (off Benore Rd). That course was tough only because it was so flat that you would get complacent on it and make "stupid" mistakes, figuring that all the shots were "chip shots." ha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I have a friend who told me Monday that he had missed some "gimme" targets on Sunday at the Dogwood shoot in Va. I still to this day have no clue what a gimme is. I've not seen one in fifty years of field.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> I have a friend who told me Monday that he had missed some "gimme" targets on Sunday at the Dogwood shoot in Va. I still to this day have no clue what a gimme is. I've not seen one in fifty years of field.


There really is such a thing as a "gimme". But that's only in golf.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

15 yard is pretty worthless. Breaking arrows is all it accomplishes. Fans are hard on arrows. If your paying for arrows it gets expensive fast.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

How long I have been shooting or my level has zero to do with them being chippies or not. 

I consider them chippies as I expect to and should 20 them EVERYTIME. Do I? Hell no. I have missed them all but the 15. I can honestly say that I can't ever remember missing a 15. The bunny I will dump one from time to time same with the 20 and 25 but not often. 

But like I said. For me I consider them chippies. They are the closest easiest targets on the course and should be 20ed. :wink:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Kade said:


> How long I have been shooting or my level has zero to do with them being chippies or not.
> 
> I consider them chippies as I expect to and should 20 them EVERYTIME. Do I? Hell no. I have missed them all but the 15. I can honestly say that I can't ever remember missing a 15. The bunny I will dump one from time to time same with the 20 and 25 but not often.
> 
> ...


Interesting point... should be true.

I find that I am apparently the only one that likes the fan... dont know why... maybe because its a challenging shot at our club... hmmm

One other question, how often to people keep track of their X count.... Ive never really done it, but curious if others do.... (sorry, dont mean to derail the conversation....)

B~


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I'm still not sure where the "chippies" and "Gimmies" are. I haven't found them in 50 years of field shooting. I couldn't even find them when it was a 3/5 target......


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Brad HT said:


> Interesting point... should be true.
> 
> I find that I am apparently the only one that likes the fan... dont know why... maybe because its a challenging shot at our club... hmmm
> 
> ...


I keep count of my X's.


----------



## scampbel (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh great since reading this thread now I'll be paranoid on the 32 fan. :-0


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The 50.

I have a mental block with it for some reason. It has kept me from clean halfs on more than one occasion. I step to it, fling the first arrow and shoot 3 X's to follow.

That's pretty telling about my mental game huh?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ccwilder3 said:


> I keep count of my X's.


First, I don't believe in "Gimmees"...no such thing exists, IMHO. You gotta SHOOT them all; one mis-step or tad of complacency and kiss that "20" good-bye, often in the blink of an eye.

I keep track of my X-count as a means of determining how well I'm really executing my shots. Hitting the bullseye is only OK...My goal, when I was shooting well, was to get NO LESS than 50% x-s on each half. Most of the time I was in the higher 30's to mid 40's on X-counts.
I've had 14-target halves that I shot in the mid 270's, but the x-count wasn't "there"; I've obviously also had scores in the mid to upper 260's with great x-counts.
Remember, there are only 4 things that can happen with that arrow you have in your bow:
1. Good shot = good result. You know this when the shot breaks...Count your "click" and learn to replicate these!
2. Good Shot = Bad result. Stuff happens, get over it, and try to execute just a bit better next time.
3. Bad shot = Good result...don't want these to become a HABIT...you dun got LUCKY....you did NOT make the shot.
4. Bad shot = bad result...What else do you expect?

FOR ME...most of the #2's above are going to be slightly high, sometimes just high into the 4-ring. Once in a while I would get a good shot, but was tucked a bit low...and paid the price...good shot, bad result...BUT..my fault. Gotta recognize this and just get over it; stuff happens.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I love all of them. Shot my first Field course this weekend and it was a blast.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Can I change my answer from the other page??
My least favorite is when I turn a corner at our course and almost step on a snake  Tonight it was a 5 foot black snake, that sucker was big!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

edgerat said:


> I love all of them. Shot my first Field course this weekend and it was a blast.


my usual questions.....

what was your experience of reality vs what you were told about it by 'those too scared' to shoot it?
and
did you have fun?
and
chompin at the bit to shoot your next round?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I had no idea what to expect, I have watched the Pro Archery series about three dozen times. I am blessed to have an exceptional coach that has pulled no punches with teaching me EVERYTHING he knows about this sport and how to tune up a bow. He himself is an NFAA pro and can hang right in there with them in big shoots. I have an iPhone and I had downloaded Archer's Mark, by chance, the day prior to shooting the course. I had shot about 100 arrows prior to starting the round and was a bit fatigued and it was hotter than usual around here when we shot. As far as the course goes it is mostly flat, I was just too tired to shoot a complete 28 target round so, we shot 14 or, so targets. I got to shoot some walk-ups 20y-20' and those were kind of goofy to me. It is crazy to go ABOVE your 20yd mark on your sight and then back down. Because we were crunched on time we shot Safari style and just did 11 or 10 scoring. I had a great time, it was/is very cool to me to be able to walk around a wood with your bow and shoot. I am a techno geek so, it was really cool to just punch up the mark and cut in my phone and put the first arrow in the 11/X. I felt like I was playing golf  Walking from hole to hole and we would crank our sights and then shoot. I just got back into the sport after a 15yr lay-off. I only shot for about 3 months in the mid 90s just doing 20yd spots indoors so I had a decent understanding of how to shoot and where everything should be like my anchor and feet. Thus far the only sessions I have spent with my coach were at his house and we were tuning on my bows and things like that. I had quite the identity crisis when I started back in to the sport and went through 8-9bows since January. I don't have a pro shop near me that is worth a sniff so, finding my coach was a God-send! SO, it was GREAT GREAT GREAT to actually be out shooting next to him and not just shooting in the garage through paper and stuff. I was very hesitant about competing again but, after shooting the course I am thinking of shooting Darrington in June and I am shooting the R100 that is here in June as well. 

The clif note version answers to your questions:

My experience of reality versus what I was told and have seen, I was a better shot than I thought I would be and the iPhone took a LOT of the hard-work out of it for me and that was very nice.

I had a great great time, probably the most fun I have had in a VERY long time.

I cannot WAIT to get back out and shoot again. I understand that my local bow club has a field course of some kind so, I might have to bite the bullet and finally join up, they are only about 5 minutes down the road from the house. 

I LOVE FIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

tick's


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

ig25 said:


> tick's


sweat bees, gnats, black flies, mosquitoes, pollen from pine trees, poison oak; poison ivy; getting OFF! repellent on my hands and then it gets onto the limbs of my bow....oh, hornets and ground wasps; been stung many a time by those suckers!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Blinddog (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a love hate relationship with all the targets at times. But overall I love field archery everything about is good. I showed two guys who are 3D shooters how to shoot field the other day. They liked it, they asked why on the hunter round all the walk ups. I told them it was part of the game it makes you think you don't just shoot arrows.


----------

